# What type I am again?



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Those "addictions" are just potential issues which you could run into based on how the type operates. Doesn't mean you have to have those issues. 
About type 6 it says "Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types." I have never had any issues with alcohol in my life. I was never really properly drunk even lol. I can control myself.
Though yeah, this site isn't too great. Stereotypical, looks like they are written off from XNTP 5s and most likely Self-preservant variant. The key for enneagram typing are motivations behind behaviours, with just traits its easy to mistype.
If you really want to dive into it, you rather need good book about it like this one:
( I don't have it, seen snippets of it online)
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Enneagram-Paths-Greater-Self-Knowledge/dp/1938314549


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Enneagram is not serious. A system represented by an esoteric symbol can not be.

Generally people use it to fill their lack of _neurosis _understanding and _personality disorders_.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Elwinz said:


> Stereotypical, looks like they are written off from XNTP 5s and most likely Self-preservant variant. The key for enneagram typing are motivations behind behaviours, with just traits its easy to mistype.


Yeah, that kinda makes me ashamed to share the same Enneagram type with the biased makers of this site.

But anyway, I think I understand all of this now. Enneagram, was like the missing equipment piece to build up my corresponding personality type, hence why I found an confusion between INFP and INTP for my MBTI personality.

If I'm correct, our personality is like an computer build. Enneagram type is the motherboard that holds the pieces (The Core parts, the MBTI cognitive functions personality) together. And the wing part of the Enneagram personality (You know, 5_w4_ say) is the Power surge (or Power block), that gives the full connection between the Motherboard and the Core parts.

Uh, just ignore what I said, seems like just random irrelevant stuff.

Though, I'd like to know what is my wing personality, it is either 5w4 or 5w6. I feel like I'm an 5w4 though, I do have an clear taste on my ideals and uniquenes, you know, just for the edge.

I'd like to know more about enneagram though, I've seen people type stuff like "XwX XwX XwX sp/so" something like that, I've tried to research that stuff by searching on the internet, but every link you find has very limited information.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I still don't understand why you are bothered by sharing type with X lol. 
As for XwX XwX XwX - people in typology communities love to get all the labels possible. Tritype theory is generally very poorly described, I have no idea why people even added wigs to them. I personally ignore that, there is no read up on that really.
SP/So are instinctual variants in the book i linked there are 27 types because, 9 core types and 3 instinctual variant subtypes, they do differ.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, yeah... I'm posting here yet again. I know, Elwinz will probably put the facepalm emote, and UltimaRatio will probably say that I dont take stuff into consideration again, nothing really special...

Anyway, aside from the irrelevant stuff I said above^, I gonna list more of my personality "Traits" that I exhibit and want to share for accurate typing.

First of, typing a person just by seeing a few of his posts does not guarantee accurate typing, because you dont know fully how he actualy functions in real life, posting in forums does not show us our full extent, therefore the confusion in typing, and even because of that, even typing cartoon character can be easier simply because you see their personality in full extent in action.

Anyway, anyway;

1. I have this tendency to see inconsistence in stuff, either an error misspelling in text, or some flaw in an rule system - determining if I can know whether it is a porridge mishmash of just random rules thrown in, which makes it an inflexible and extremely limiting system that does nothing usefull and good, and try to think on how to organise this system, to make it quality and flexible as possible, and keep it in toon with authecity. I may be this "Systematic" as I said, but more in the chaotic direction.

I consider myself a positive person, but I'm also critical.

2. I do think that planning is good, but should allow you to be flexible, so you can easly change it whether something does not go good.

3. I'm not really in tune with my emotions. You know, feel the sadness flowing in while seeing a sad scene in movie is just annoying and ruins the movie experience for me, really hate it. As for that, I dont see myself as an emotionaly expressive, that is ofcourse apart from the moments of when I used to be explosive and short-tempered, other than that I'm quite cold and reserved person. Sometimes, I just do feel "Forced" to follow my values (You know, show a sympathy sometimes) in order to not come off as extremely selfish person to others.

4. I do think that the "F vs T" debate is unclear and confusing. It assumes on stereotypes that Thinkers are Impersonal and Feelers are Emotional. I personaly make decisions and choices, that I deem to be worthy and usefull to me, and that if it benefits me, thats how I make choices and decisions. Though sometimes I feel forced to follow the status quo in social situations, so yeah, sometimes I'm stuck with the "Power vs Status quo" choice selection.

5. I'm sensitive to noisy people, and I absolutly hate people who shows no respect to my sensitivenes. This thread I made was an example of what I'm talking about: https://www.personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1303853-sign-unhealthy-estj.html

That is not limited to this situation specificaly. I also sensitive to car beep/horn noice, those are also extremely annoying. Also noisy pupils at class are also huge nuisance, especiality when you try to concentrate.

6. Sometimes I feel "Reckless", which gives me the hunger for thrilling action or simply I dont know, can feel mentaly draining.

7. Sometimes, I tend to give my opinions and views, of what I think will be the most efficient and benefical way of setting up the goverment laws, and sometimes people view me as being a moraly broken jerk. Example, I do think that gay marriage does not provide anything usefull and I just think It's extremely unhealthy of dealing with the problem, rather than trying to find a medical way of turning gay people into normal straight people, therefore gay marriage should not be a thing. Because of that, I was comfronted by other people with different views on this subject who believe in the gay marriage rights.

8. I'm an individual myself, I have my own personal stuff. I view many things as subjective, and show respect to other's choices and preferences, as it is their own personal stuff and I have no interesnt in intervening in their personal stuff. And absolutly, I cannot stand those self-entitled (And hypocritical to this matter) people who think they can take rights away from you or tell you (enforce) how in their view things should be done according to their beliefs even though they dont know you and you dont know them. This feels like an invasion towards my personal stuff and I consider those people as assholes.

9. I do enjoy to be in the moment, to be thrilled, but as long as It's soothing, relaxing and fun, stuff like swimming in pool, laser tag, adventure and a tour with your loved ones or just with random people can be good because It's fun and gives you a long-term satisfying memories of those good moments. Though sometimes you want solitude and have free time at the end to get to enjoy your own stuff.

Another thing on the same subject; Not to invade other personal stuff, but I simply dont understand the obsession with sport games like Football. Everyone is complaining about how it is unhealthy to be on the computer too much, but they dont see that football is like the same, but It's just extremely active rather than passive. People who are generaly obsessed with football are jocks, which in my understanding, jock is basicaly a nerd but with sport games rather than boring math/books. I personaly dislike sport games like football, It's just endlessly running from one side to the other of the arena to chase down the ball only then to be taken by another player and you have to constantly chase him to get the ball. It's extremely exhausting (Both physicaly and mentaly) and I dont find it enjoyable at all.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

There is way more than few post of yours here. If you act differently in real life than this entire process is just pointless.
My verdict doesn't change still INFP. Point 7 is one big WTF, you are entering anti-vaxxers and flat earthers level of reasoning here. 

Typing cartoon isn't really that easier because the point behind the types, (especially in eneagram) is what is behind the behaviours. Not personality traits itself. For example Enneagram type 6 and 9 by behaviours can be very similar and going just by it, (i am like this, I do that) one can jump between those two types forever.

To type someone accurately one must pretty much ignore what person says but look what they actually do.
You are trying to hard to point this "in tune with my emotions" things to type yourself as a thinker. I know a lot of people in typology gonna read this "must be a thinker" and gonna say INTP, but that is NOT how it works by cognitive functions.
What you are doing here is posting another type me post which points to Te really. If i recall i have seen some of your posts where you ask about personality types of some characters. Ti dominants (who are into this subject), because of nature of Ti , have their own analysis and have their opinion what type character is (and most likely gonna argue that their typing is right).


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr Caffeine said:


> Yeah, yeah... I'm posting here yet again. I know, Elwinz will probably put the facepalm emote, and UltimaRatio will probably say that I dont take stuff into consideration again, nothing really special...



You first describe _extraverted thinking_ (1). And thank goodness. You have one. What you need to understand, what your engine is is always focus to moral issues. Obviously you can be a scientific, but if the purpose around the goal is moral, it could be very important for you. I know an caricature ENFP who is architect...

For the rest (9), you are not an _extraverted sensor_, because you have physical activities from time to time... The opposite would also be worrying.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

UltimaRatio said:


> You first describe _extraverted thinking_ (1). And thank goodness. You have one. What you need to understand, what your engine is is always focus to moral issues. Obviously you can be a scientific, but if the purpose around the goal is moral, it could be very important for you. I know an caricature ENFP who is architect...
> 
> For the rest (9), you are not an _extraverted sensor_, because you have physical activities from time to time... The opposite would also be worrying.


I mean ok, do you know what typicaly problems would Inferior Extroverted sensors might face?

I do acknowledge that I do not have Ti, because I have troubles building stuff myself, and I usualy ask for informatiom from external factors and search aswell from external factors.

Also, why Inferior Te and say, not Secondary Te? I almost believed that I'm actualy INTJ, because I'm not good with emotions, I dont tend to feel the needed emotion in emotionaly charged situation and find myself unable to function in those situations. Also, my typical external behavour is I would say is cold and quite bossy, though sometimes my bossy behavour can be kinda repressed because of how other with their "Control your behavour!" bullshit. Apart from that, my typical usual behavour is cold and, with sometimes appearing short-tempered and therefore bossy and critical/objective because of that, even my in my late child-hood between the ages 16 - 18 I tend to have very explosive and angry behavour.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Aux Te is not bossy. IXTJ can function in emotionally charged situation quite well because of blind spot Fe - unawareness of it. Short temper is not type relate.
I would question your objectivity where you literally wanted your phone back just because it yours. That is totally subjective.
Objectively looking, you forgot it and it is on you to get it back. Not someone making extra effort to give it back to you.
Also i will just leave fragment from Jung's (creator of cognitive functions) Introverted Feeling type which pretty much talks about, beeing cold outside and critical :


> It is principally among women that I have found the priority of introverted feeling. The proverb 'Still waters run deep' is very true of such women. They are mostly silent, inaccessible, and hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask, and not infrequently their temperament is melancholic. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. Since they submit the control of their lives to their subjectively orientated feeling, their true motives generally remain concealed. Their outward demeanour is harmonious and inconspicuous; they reveal a delightful repose, a sympathetic parallelism, which has no desire to affect others, either to impress, influence, or change them in any way. Should this outer side be somewhat emphasized, a suspicion of neglectfulness and coldness may easily obtrude itself, which not seldom increases to a real indifference for the comfort and well-being of others. One distinctly feels the movement of feeling away from the object. With the normal type, however, such an event only occurs when the object has in some way too strong an effect. The harmonious feeling atmosphere rules only so long as the object moves upon its own way with a moderate feeling intensity, and makes no attempt to cross the other's path. There is little effort to accompany the real emotions of the object, which tend to be damped and rebuffed, or to put it more aptly, are 'cooled off' by a negative feeling-judgment. Although one may find a constant readiness for a peaceful and harmonious companionship, the unfamiliar object is shown no touch of amiability, no gleam of responding warmth, but is met by a manner of apparent indifference or repelling coldness. [p. 493]
> 
> One may even be made to feel the superfluousness of one's own existence. In the presence of something that might carry one away or arouse enthusiasm, this type observes a benevolent neutrality, tempered with an occasional trace of superiority and criticism that soon takes the wind out of the sails of a sensitive object. But a stormy emotion will be brusquely rejected with murderous coldness, unless it happens to catch the subject from the side of the unconscious, i.e. unless, through the animation of some primordial image, feeling is, as it were, taken captive. In which event such a woman simply feels a momentary laming, invariably producing, in due course, a still more violent resistance, which reaches the object in his most vulnerable spot. The relation to the object is, as far as possible, kept in a secure and tranquil middle state of feeling, where passion and its intemperateness are resolutely proscribed. Expression of feeling, therefore, remains niggardly and, when once aware of it at all, the object has a permanent sense of his undervaluation. Such, however, is not always the case, since very often the deficit remains unconscious; whereupon the unconscious feeling-claims gradually produce symptoms which compel a more serious attention.
> 
> A superficial judgment might well be betrayed, by a rather cold and reserved demeanour, into denying all feeling to this type. Such a view, however, would be quite false; the truth is, her feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop into the depth. Whereas, for instance, an extensive feeling of sympathy can express itself in both word and deed at the right place, thus quickly ridding itself of its impression, an intensive sympathy, because shut off from every means of expression, gains a passionate depth that embraces the misery of a world and is simply benumbed. It may possibly make an extravagant irruption, leading to some staggering act of an almost heroic character, to which, however, neither the object nor [p. 494] the subject can find a right relation. To the outer world, or to the blind eyes of the extravert, this sympathy looks like coldness, for it does nothing visibly, and an extraverted consciousness is unable to believe in invisible forces.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Oh, that explains it all, the description is releatable, but though I'm a guy not girl so I dont know why he referenced it as female, maybe because there are more females with lead/aux Fi...


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr Caffeine said:


> I mean ok, do you know what typicaly problems would Inferior Extroverted sensors might face?
> 
> I do acknowledge that I do not have Ti, because I have troubles building stuff myself, and I usualy ask for informatiom from external factors and search aswell from external factors.
> 
> Also, why Inferior Te and say, not Secondary Te? I almost believed that I'm actualy INTJ, because I'm not good with emotions, I dont tend to feel the needed emotion in emotionaly charged situation and find myself unable to function in those situations. Also, my typical external behavour is I would say is cold and quite bossy, though sometimes my bossy behavour can be kinda repressed because of how other with their "Control your behavour!" bullshit. Apart from that, my typical usual behavour is cold and, with sometimes appearing short-tempered and therefore bossy and critical/objective because of that, even my in my late child-hood between the ages 16 - 18 I tend to have very explosive and angry behavour.


Sensory irritability and sensory excess as far as I'm concerned ... With SP needs: risk taking, physical skills development, need to interact with my environment regularly. Then I come back to the abstract ...

Unlike SPs, I can not work long on physical details in real world without it tires me. Like an electrical technician during 8 hours by day, all the week for exemple. A real ISTP can do this. And he likes.

(Te) in inferior, because the other functions are in front, simply ... Even when you mention the sensory activities, you explain that it will make good memories ... (Si)


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Are INFP's known for being very judgmental? I often find people accusing me of being unfairly judgmental, does that say something about my MBTI personality? Is it healthy?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr Caffeine said:


> Are INFP's known for being very judgmental? I often find people accusing me of being unfairly judgmental, does that say something about my MBTI personality? Is it healthy?


Why not. If you are binary in your moral judgment, you make necessarily unfortunate people, that's life.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Definitely normal for anyone who leads with judging function.
As for inferior Se.. I had good video about it made by real INTJ girl but looks like her vids are gone. Sucks. Internet is full of fake INTJs ..real INTJS are private persons .. not youtube showman .. it is hard to fine one.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Elwinz said:


> Definitely normal for anyone who leads with judging function.
> As for inferior Se.. I had good video about it made by real INTJ girl but looks like her vids are gone. Sucks. Internet is full of fake INTJs ..real INTJS are private persons .. not youtube showman .. it is hard to fine one.


About it. Many INTJs who developp their identity on internet are physically disabled for one reason or another. Their case must not become general. For them, "INTJ" becomes the only way to assert themself by the intellect and only the intellect. In reason of their ecthomorph body and psychomotor disorder some will even explain their (Se) by "reading a book" or "eat something good" ...


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Someone explain me how does the shadow personality works? Me being INFP, which is Fi - Ne - Si - Te in terms of congitive functions, my shadow personality would be ENFJ, Fe - Ni - Se - Ti.

From my understanding, my shadow personality (ENFJ, Fe - Ni - Se - Ti) is it like my alter-ego?


----------



## Altruism (Jan 30, 2019)

Sharing your interests and hobbies may help us more


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr Caffeine said:


> Someone explain me how does the shadow personality works? Me being INFP, which is Fi - Ne - Si - Te in terms of congitive functions, my shadow personality would be ENFJ, Fe - Ni - Se - Ti.
> 
> From my understanding, my shadow personality (ENFJ, Fe - Ni - Se - Ti) is it like my alter-ego?


Forget the "shadow" term. Prefer "secondary and parallel"


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Altruism said:


> Sharing your interests and hobbies may help us more


My hobby is being with myself - Computer, surfing the internet (Forums and youtube), little bit of playing video games, varying from strategy games like Hearts of Iron 4 to FPS games. Listening to music as an opportunity arises (I mainly listen to music during free times in school or in a car). More "dirtier" stuff of my hobby tends to be google my favorite attractive female characters speciality disney princesses (Mainly being Ariel), searching what characters share my MBTI type, speciality female ones. deeper into that I dont want to get, as It's my privacy.

Also, during my free time at home, I can make and upload a video like this:

Mapping videos, which require alot of effort to make, but usualy I tend to lack the motivation to make them, hence I upload very rarely.





And I also upload those kind of videos to my other channel, this as I get the opportunity and motivation to record a good gameplay for an enjoyable, high quality video, and I upload to that channel extremely rarely.





Interests - Going to a Ride, a trip with close friend/family members, though trip with school and/or with randoms also pretty great to me, trips and Tours are generaly a big plus to me, because I feel like I lack those. It is also good aslong as I do it with a close friend/Family members, with random people can be great too aswell, cause I find going to a trip/tour by myself alone tend to make me feel lonely and boring.

I do really want to become a video game maker, because I do really have lots of ideas for different game, and it seems like a good opportunity to share the ideas here:

A Steampunk style alternative history World war 2 - A war between the Allied powers (UK and USA) fights for democracy vs The Holy Roman Empire which fights for order vs Soviet Union style country that fights for a common cause.

And a Cyberpunk style millitary themed shooter games, Game being set 2035 somewhere, so the maps will like middle east cities but cyburpunkish style, since It's set into a pretty far future - 2035-2041.

Also, I seemed to be interested in becoming a musician.

My Idea for an album is "Soundtrack to your Nighsleep"
- One track will talk about the Monsters you face in dreams.
- Another one is about lucid dreams, and the concept that you are a god in those dreams.
- Third, exotic dreams
- Fourth, dreams about your ideal woman(s) (Me being dinsey princesses.)

And so on.
Just need to know how Lyrics building does work, and then put that all into crazy-epic Electronic rock metal, with some of my own additions that I might liked from other music generes. Though I dont have any skills in playing instruments and I dont know how to sing "Harmonicaly" or even a little bit of growling and maybe screaming for a little, which what fits for any Rock/Metal music in general


Sadly, those seemed to be my interests, but I have extremely lack of motivation.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

When I was younger, I made similar videos but with a more INTJ style. Today I devote myself to the realization of a book, synthesis of all my knowledge for 10 years. It will be a success, I know it.

And this summer I resume skydiving.


----------

